# Natural Hair Growth



## Lara (Sep 27, 2017)

[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As we age our follicle are a little lazy and need a boost.[/FONT]


*Eggs:*
Our hair is made up of 70% keratin protein. Eggs are packed with protein and Biotin. This is why eggs are good for our hair. The protein in eggs helps repair damaged hair, and also strengthens hair.
Tip: Try to eat “pasture”, organic and cage free eggs on a regular basis.
Wash your hair. Mix 1 beaten egg with 2 Tbsp of raw organic olive oil.
Apply the egg mixture on your damp hair as you would a conditioner. Leave for 15 minutes. Wrap your hair in a towel. Rinse your hair thoroughly.

*Coconut oil:*
Coconut oil is hydrophobic which means it repels water. The reason why it is good for our hair is because of its ability to stop penetration of water into each strand which would make hair susceptible to damage. According to a study in the _Journal of Cosmetic Science _“Coconut oil, being a triglyceride of lauric acid (principal fatty acid), has a high affinity for hair proteins and, because of its low molecular weight and straight linear chain, is able to penetrate inside the hair shaft.”
Tip: Massage your scalp with 3 Tbsp of coconut oil and keep 30 minutes. Wrap you hair in a hot towel. Wash you hair with an organic shampoo.

*Rosemary:*
Author Valerie Ann Worwood, in her book “The Complete Book of Essential Oils and Aromatherapy,” recommends rosemary oil for hair growth. Worwood states in her book that rosemary oil promotes cell growth and dilates blood vessels, which helps stimulate hair growth.
Tip: Mix 3 Tbsp of coconut oil with 4 drops of rosemary essential oil and keep 15 minutes. Wrap you hair in a hot towel. Wash you hair with an organic shampoo.

*Lavender:*
Lavender essential oil can help prevent hair loss and promote hair growth. Numerous cases of hair loss can be attributed to a medical condition known as alopecia areata. Alopecia is a autoimmune disease that causes your body to consider hair follicles as foreign objects. Patients who massaged lavender oil onto their scalp daily saw significant improvement in hair growth.
Tip: Mix 3 Tbsp of raw olive oil with 5 drops of lavender essential oil and keep 15 minutes. Wrap you hair in a hot towel. Wash you hair with an organic shampoo.

*Peppermint:*
Peppermint is great for promoting hair growth for two reasons. One, peppermint is an antiseptic, so it kills bacteria on the scalp and provides a healthy environment for hair to grow. Two, peppermint stimulates circulation on the scalp, which stimulates hair follicles, therefore promoting hair growth.
Tip: Mix 3 Tbsp of raw olive oil with 3 drops of peppermint essential oil and keep 15 minutes. Wrap you hair in a hot towel. Wash you hair with an organic shampoo.

*Lemongrass:*
Lemongrass is known to fight hair loss, treat oily hair, and cure scalp conditions. It is an antibacterial, so it keeps your scalp in a good condition for hair growth. Lemongrass is believed to strengthen hair follicles, which is essential for preventing hair loss. It is combined often with rosemary and lavender to help treat hair.
Tip: Mix 3 Tbsp of raw olive oil with 3 drops of  lemongrass essential oil and keep 15 minutes. Wrap you hair in a hot towel. Wash you hair with an organic shampoo.

*Horsetail:*
Horsetail not only prevents hair loss, but can also keep your hair looking healthy and shiny. Horsetail contains cysteine, selenium and silica, which are three essential ingredients for hair growth. Cysteine and silica help strengthen your hair, which prevents hair loss, and selenium helps your body process iodine, which stimulates hair growth.
Tips: Drink horsetail tea or take capsules. You can also apply the herb as a hair rinse.
To make tea or hair rinse: Boil 1 cup of hot water and add 2 teaspoons of horsetail leaves. Let it steep 15 minutes. 
Drink the tea up to three times daily. 
You can also apply the cold tea to dry hair and let it penetrate for 1o minutes before you shampoo your hair. 
_Caution: Please talk to your health practitioner before taking horsetail tea or capsules as it can lower your levels of vitamin B, or thiamin. Do not take horsetail if you are nrusing or pregnant._

Note: Don’t forget to use an organic shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2017)

Good tips Lara, thanks.  I used to use eggs sometimes or mayonnaise as a hair treatment.  I do use olive oils in my diet and take coconut oil internally, and I think that really helps with hair and skin.  I've gotten lazy in my old age when it comes to beauty treatments, experimented a lot more when I was younger.  If I had noticeable hair loss though, I would definitely consider the olive oil and lavender oil combo as a natural treatment.


----------



## Lara (Sep 27, 2017)

I use olive oil in my diet too seabreeze, and often rub coconut oil on my legs, feet, and arms. 

I remember when I worked under lots of stress and my nutrition wasn't as good as it is now, my hair got a little thin. But the green juice I drink now makes my hair seem thicker and healthier. However, it doesn't have any of the ingredients mentioned in post#1. My green juice is kale, spinach, parsley, grannysmithapple, ginger, turmeric, lemon, celery, and cucumber. Sometimes I use dandelion greens instead of kale. I think it's mostly about just being overall healthy and stress free.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2017)

That juice sounds super healthy Lara, I take Turmeric and Organic Lemon Juice daily, the only thing green I use is Chlorella powder.  I need to eat more veggies, but I don't, drinking them might be an option.  I eat an apple (Pink Lady or Granny Smith) every evening for heartburn.  Good to see others being proactive with the health in their senior years. :coolthumb:


----------

